# Homemade Ramen



## redfish_33 (Aug 4, 2012)

Ramen has to be one of my favorite dishes in the world, I ate my share of the instant stuff while in college, but I am hooked on the real Ramen after a recent trip to New York. I read Momofuko by David Chang before my trip and I just had to eat at Momofuko noodle bar while I was there since the only reason that I went to New York was to eat at all the different chef's restraunts that I have read about. It had a very deep , rich, and smoky flavor to the broth and the noodles were perfect. Luckily his recipie is not too hard, I made a few adjustments and I actually cook it a little different every time. I have made the noodles from scratch a few times and although the process is easy, the dough is very tough to work. I have found a very good brand of dried alkaline noodle to use, so I actually use dried noodles now. I have fun with cooking the broth and I boil the bones for 2 days, there is so much leftover meat and veggies after the process of making broth that I made different recipies for all of the leftovers.                                                                                          

Here is a pic of the finished product.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 4, 2012)

Fantastic!  I can eat that every day, day and night.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 4, 2012)

That looks wonderful, can you share where you get the noodles and what they are called?  I've been using fine udon noodles for ramen type.


----------



## redfish_33 (Aug 4, 2012)

I eat it alot, I always make a huge batch of broth and freeze it so I can eat it whenever I want.


----------



## redfish_33 (Aug 4, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That looks wonderful, can you share where you get the noodles and what they are called? I've been using fine udon noodles for ramen type.


 
I get the noodles at an asian food store in town or at Fresh Market, I actually forgot the brand name but I have used udon noodles before. They do not have it all the time, so when I find it, I usually but a lot of them.

They are really good when you make it by hand but the dough is very tough, if you have a good pasta machine it might be worth it to make the noodles from scratch.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 4, 2012)

Can you share the recipe for that?  I have a good pasta machine and a cranky old feller to run the noodles through the machine.


----------



## redfish_33 (Aug 4, 2012)

I found a pack in my pantry, it is hakubaku brand. You can order it online if the stores in your area do not carry it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 4, 2012)

redfish_33 said:


> I found a pack in my pantry, it is hakubaku brand. You can order it online if the stores in your area do not carry it.



Thanks I found it: Hakubaku - Home

and they are carried in our local natural food store.


----------



## redfish_33 (Aug 4, 2012)

I used the recipe out of David Chan's Lucky Peach magazine because it a very simple recipe, it calls for heating baking soda at 250F instead of using potassium carbonate which is hard to find. This is a link to the recipe that I used out of Lucky Peach magazine. The broth and Tare recipe is there also, you can subtitute and use your imagination on the broth but the noodles need to be exact. Make sure that you use 4 tea spoons of the soda and not table spoons , some recipes call for tablespoons but it was a mistake.David Chang


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 4, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks I found it: Hakubaku - Home
> 
> and they are carried in our local natural food store.


Does this mean the cranky old feller isn't going to be making noodles any time soon? What brand of pasta maker do you have, btw?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 4, 2012)

redfish_33 said:


> I used the recipe out of David Chan's Lucky Peach magazine because it a very simple recipe, it calls for heating baking soda at 250F instead of using potassium carbonate which is hard to find. This is a link to the recipe that I used out of Lucky Peach magazine. The broth and Tare recipe is there also, you can subtitute and use your imagination on the broth but the noodles need to be exact. Make sure that you use 4 tea spoons of the soda and not table spoons , some recipes call for tablespoons but it was a mistake.David Chang



Thank you!  I'll be haunting that site for a bit!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 4, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Does this mean the cranky old feller isn't going to be making noodles any time soon? What brand of pasta maker do you have, btw?



The cranky old feller cranks out lots of pasta, he enjoys it.  We have an Atlas Pasta machine. I clamp it to a 6 foot table and we pasta for hours...


----------



## redfish_33 (Aug 4, 2012)

You will really enjoy this recipe, homeade ramen noodle is the best.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 4, 2012)

redfish_33 said:


> I used the recipe out of David Chan's Lucky Peach magazine because it a very simple recipe, it calls for heating baking soda at 250F instead of using potassium carbonate which is hard to find. This is a link to the recipe that I used out of Lucky Peach magazine. The broth and Tare recipe is there also, you can subtitute and use your imagination on the broth but the noodles need to be exact. Make sure that you use 4 tea spoons of the soda and not table spoons , some recipes call for tablespoons but it was a mistake.David Chang



Well...I nabbed the recipe and have subscribed to Lucky Peach Magazine...thanks!  Waiting to hear if they are going to re-print issue #1 that the recipe is featured in.


----------



## redfish_33 (Aug 4, 2012)

*momofukufor2*.com/ this is a blog that I refer to when cooking David Changs recipes, they give alot of tips on actually making his recipes at home. Lucky Peach is a great magazine, also the momofuko book is awsome to read.


----------



## redfish_33 (Aug 5, 2012)

These are some other pics of Ramen that I made.   I like pork belly , pulled pork , and poached eggs in mine , I use boiled quail eggs sometimes and it comes out really good. Chicke is great also as a sustitue for pork. I make Momofuko shrimp and grits with the leftover ramen broth, and the leftover tare makes a great marinade or seasoning. It freezes well but stays in a slurry from all the alcohol in it so it is easy to scoop out just what you need instead of defrosting the entire container.


----------



## Cerise (Aug 5, 2012)

redfish_33 said:


> ... View attachment 14888
> 
> Here is a pic of the finished product.


 
That looks delish (except for the eggs, for me). Is it similar to Pho?

Pho - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I like noodle bowls w/ all kinds of goodies, but do a quickie version.  Thanks for sharing the pic etc.


----------



## redfish_33 (Aug 5, 2012)

It has a different flavor than pho but it is basically a big bowl of alkaline noodles and rich broth.


----------



## Cerise (Aug 5, 2012)

You had me at Noodles.


----------

